# شرح برنامج  iMesh 5.2



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

هذة وصلة البرنامج
دية اللنك بتاع الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=40784#post40784


شرح البرنامج 


نبدأ مع التثبيت البرنامج















​


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

قم بادخال ايميلك




​


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

نبدأ بشرح الارقام من 1 الى 8 

1 للعودة الى الخلف

2 لدهاب الى الصفحة القادمة

3 لوقف البحت او وقف الصفحة

4 للقيام باعادة تجديد صفحة الويب

5 لدهاب الى الصفحة الرئسية

6 للقيام ب communtiy

7 لدغوة احد الاصدقاء

8 لتغير السيرفور او لتحميل النسخة المطور









​


----------



## pola (5 أبريل 2006)

1 لتشغيل الملف

2 لحرق على اسطوانة

3 لاظافة ملف

4 لعمل action وعدة اختيارات اخرى

5 لعمل تحديت لصفحه

6 لدعوة احد الاصدقاء

7 لعمل حماية

9 لتغير السيرفور او لتحميل النسخة المطور











وهد مثال على طريقة البحث والتحميل






1 اسم المغني والالبوم

2 حجم الملف

3 جودة الملف

4 نوعية الملف 

5 السيرفور الدي توجد عليه الاغنية 

6 نوعية حودة الصوت في مثالنا هدا


بعد اختيار الملف المراد اضغط عليه مرتين وسوف ينتقل الى المرحلة التانية من اجل التحميل انظر الصورة






انتهى الشرح واتمنى لكم الاستفادة 

ملاحظة : البرنامج والشرح منقولين للامانة والفائدة .​


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 أبريل 2006)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا بولا مجهود رأئع حبيبي*


----------



## pola (6 أبريل 2006)

متشكرا يا جماعة
انا فى الخدمة


----------

